# Red Knee growth rate



## Andrew Larson (Jan 6, 2010)

I have heard the growth rate on the B. Smithi is pretty slow, is that true?


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes. I think they typically take about 5-7 years to mature.

Cass


----------



## skippy (Jan 6, 2010)

terribly slow but i think that there are a few brachys a lot of aphonopelmas and a few grammostolas that are even slower


----------



## ArachnoAddic808 (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah man i heard up to two/three years before their up to three inches...just got my first b. smithi sling yesterday was on here doin research yesterday. Don't know by personall experiences..but thats the theory. Try lookin up some smithi growth you might get some better info.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jan 6, 2010)

As well as Citharischius.

Yeah we've got an Aphonopelma bicoloratum which are said to be one of the absolute slowest growing T's.

We'll update everyone in 10 years when it hits 3.5" - it's currently 1.5"

That's an exaggeration of course, but it's like watching paint dry. But, the longer it's small, the less space it takes up. 

Cass


----------



## skippy (Jan 6, 2010)

i have a 4 & 1/2 in A bicoloratum and i was thinking about breeding it but after having my "flagstaff orange" sling grow less than 1/4 inch in more than a year... i think i'm just going to enjoy the T itself without the joy of breeding

god knows i have plenty of time if i change my mind though:}


----------



## Ariel (Jan 6, 2010)

skippy said:


> i have a 4 & 1/2 in A bicoloratum and i was thinking about breeding it but after having my "flagstaff orange" sling grow less than 1/4 inch in more than a year... i think i'm just going to enjoy the T itself without the joy of breeding
> 
> god knows i have plenty of time if i change my mind though:}


aaach this is what I'm worried about I've got an A. sp. "flagstaff orange" and I just know its going to take forever to grow.


----------



## Stopdroproll (Jan 6, 2010)

I got a 1.5" in Sept 09, birth was about July 08. It molted to 2" a month later, and 2.75" 2 months later. Possible male? :?


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 6, 2010)

3 of my 5 T's are slow growers. I am wondering how long my youngest daughter has until her 1/4" A. Hentzi gets some size to it. Little thing sure is active though.


----------



## skippy (Jan 6, 2010)

seems likely, otherwise you're keeping it really warm and feeding it a lot:}


----------



## Bazzgazm (Jan 6, 2010)

I had a b albopilosum (sure this is the faster growing brachy) that matured in 1 year of ownership. It was apprx 1.25" when purchased in october of 08 and by november of 09 he's got hooks showing. About 4.5-5" leg span (Very leggy) so i guess it's going to matter on how you feed as well.


----------



## DaveEmory (Jan 6, 2010)

Bazzgazm said:


> I had a b albopilosum (sure this is the faster growing brachy) that matured in 1 year of ownership. It was apprx 1.25" when purchased in october of 08 and by november of 09 he's got hooks showing. About 4.5-5" leg span (Very leggy) so i guess it's going to matter on how you feed as well.


And speaking of, how fast is the B. auratum's growth rate?


PC


----------



## codykrr (Jan 7, 2010)

my B. smithi has molted 2 times this year(male and female)

there both around 4.5 inches as well.

i belive that the hotter and more feedings speeds up the growth quite a bit.  though i have a .5 inch aphonopelma henzi that i caught last year and it hasnt molted once.

and its kept at a constant 78 degrees, and offered food every week, and its only eaten 1 times maybe in a year!  still healthy just not growing.  but i know for a fact that in the wild a half inch sling may be 2 years old.  and a 5 inch female could be 15 years old.

basically it boils down to temperature its kept at, and the amount of feeding it gets, along with genus/species.

brachypemla albopilosum, and brachypelma vagans are both considered the "fastest growing brachy's"


----------



## Jmugleston (Jan 7, 2010)

For what it is worth, I have two from the same eggsac. They were 2nd instar in Fall of 2007. I kept one and she is between 3 and 4 inches now. She has been fed weekly and kept in the upper 70s to mid 80s her entire life. The other one was sold to a close friend of mine and recently returned to me since he molted into a mature male. This male was fed a few times each week but kept cooler (typical room temperature in a home....low to mid 70s).


----------



## Ether Imp (Jan 7, 2010)

*Butthead voice*

Heh.. heh.. He said Red Kneegrow.


----------



## codykrr (Jan 7, 2010)

lol


----------



## KoffinKat138 (Jan 7, 2010)

I have 4 Smithi slings,and they have all been molting around every 2 months.I got them back in Last September around 1inch.And now the biggest one i have is right around 2.25''.And thats with Room Temp,and twice weekly Feedings.


----------



## skippy (Jan 7, 2010)

your room temp might be a little warmer than some of ours:}


----------



## aracnophiliac (Jan 7, 2010)

I ahve a Aphlopelma Moderatum that has been in my care for 6 month...It is 1/2 inch and Eats like a bugger and still ahs to molt


----------



## Falk (Jan 7, 2010)

Euathlus spp is extremly slow, slings dont even molt once a month.


----------



## codykrr (Jan 7, 2010)

dude...go buy an aphonopelma and tell me about slow....slings mat molt once or twice a year.....my big female A. henzi molts only every 2 years.


----------



## Falk (Jan 7, 2010)

codykrr said:


> dude...go buy an aphonopelma and tell me about slow....slings mat molt once or twice a year.....my big female A. henzi molts only every 2 years.


Ive had a couple of Aphonopelma anax and they grow very fast compared to Euathlus spp


----------

